# Help! Puppy biting viciously



## RK13 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello, 
I have 9-week old golden retriever puppy who has taken to biting viciously when frustrated / seeking attention. I have tried being still and walking away, but he simply jumps at my ankles from behind. Restraining him just eggs him on. By this point, any toys or treats won't distract him. Clearly, I am doing something wrong, and would appreciate any help/advice! Thanks.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

The "NO" command. Teach and reinforce it.
He is just a puppy, playing and maybe trying to establish his place in the pecking order.
Walking away, ignoring or distracting him does not address the issue.

When he bites pinch his lip against his tooth too show him that it hurts, calmly command NO as you do it. It may take many repetitions to correct the behavior, be patient. Sometimes sticking a finger down a pups throat works even better than a lip pinch. 
You need to be ready to praise him the instant he stops trying to bite. At first it may only be a second before he tries to bite again.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

At 9 weeks I gently but firmly grab by the scruff of the neck and give a gentle shake while saying NO or Ahh Ahh Ahh. (While I’m holding them playing with them) Lord I Hope I’m describing this well. It’s not harsh but firm. No shaken baby syndrome.

It mimics how puppies correct each other. It works. 

Other thing is you bought a Golden they are mouthy and will be. Be prepared for 3-4 months of it.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

My vet told us to press down on the tongue with our thumb. I don't know if it works for everyone but worked for us. Good luck.
Jules


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

My golden is now 2 and is still very mouthy. When she was a young pup, she would attack me whenever I walked in the room, biting my hands, legs, whatever she could get in her mouth. It was extremely frustrating. I tried the lip trick so she would bite her own lip. It didn't work. I tried to walk away, it didn't work. So I eventually called in a private trainer to come to my house and work with us and she had me carry kibble in my pocket at all times and every time Coco would behave in my presence, i would mark with "yes" and treat her. When I walked into the kitchen where she was gated, I would toss kibble on the floor to switch it up, distract her, to break the habit. Because she had developed in essence a habit of attacking me and the habit had to be broken and tossing the food off to the side when I walked in broke that chain of behavior. It worked. Reinforce every ounce of desirable behavior with praise and more praise. And use treats. Goldens are easy to train because they want to please and they are food-driven. Use this to your advantage. Coco still is mouthy but doesn't really grab us anymore. Sometimes when she wants to play she will put her mouth on my wrist but isn't biting anymore. She continues to go for obedience training. Good luck.


----------

